
Loop - thefreeelf
https://medium.com/@thefreeelf/loop-602d6e5725f7
======
thefreeelf
"Anil stopped. His breath was heavy now. He’d been walking for an hour. He
looked straight ahead, appearing to be in deep thought. In truth, his mind was
blank. His feet had.."

